# TSG27: That network said, "give me $350!"



## TechGuy (Feb 12, 1999)

_Mike and Brian discuss Verizon's $350 early termination fee, a MacBook "shot to death", and Google taking over the world._

*Download the MP3 or Subscribe to the Show for Free! *

Welcome to episode 27 of the Tech Support Guy Show, an audio podcast that is released at least once a month. You can now subscribe to the show using iTunes! Just search for "Tech Support Guy" in the iTunes Music Store. (Don't worry, it's free!) If you're so inclined, check out http://feeds.techguy.org/TechSupportGuyShow for other ways to subscribe.

We had a live chatroom and audio stream while recording this show. Click here to see when the next episode will be recorded. Join us then at www.TechGuyNews.com (or click the News link from the menu at the top of any page).

*Your hosts are:*
Mike Cermak (TechGuy)
Brian Hansen (handee9)

*Links in order of appearance:*
Operation Chokehold Fails as it Succeeds (and Vice Versa)
http://www.pcworld.com/businesscent...hold_fails_as_it_succeeds_and_vice_versa.html

Verizon: $350 Early Termination Fee Covers More Than Phones
http://www.pcworld.com/businesscent..._termination_fee_covers_more_than_phones.html

Macbook deemed a terrorist, then shot to death 
http://forums.techguy.org/tech-related-news/886038-macbook-deemed-terrorist-then-shot.html

Google In Discussions To Acquire Yelp For A Half Billion Dollars Or More
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/12/17/google-acquire-buy-yelp/

Google offers URL shortening service
http://forums.techguy.org/tech-related-news/885717-google-offers-url-shortening-service.html

Google Chrome Extensions 
http://forums.techguy.org/tech-related-news/883925-google-chrome-extensions.html

Google Wave
https://wave.google.com/

*We want your feedback!*
Please leave a short voice message by calling 1-877-4-TECHGUY. If you don't want your voice on the show, just reply here or email your comments to [email protected].


----------

